# يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية



## faris sd4l (17 يونيو 2008)

*مرحبا اخواني*
*اليوم اجت لى بالي الفكرة ليش ما يكون في يوم للصوم و الصلاة للسعودية حتى يمد الرب ايده للعمل بهاي الدولة*

*بدنا نتفق كلنا على يوم نصوم و نصلي لهدا الموضوع هل من مؤيد ؟؟!!*

*أخوكم فارس*​


----------



## استفانوس (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*

موافق


​


----------



## faris sd4l (17 يونيو 2008)

*بدنا نوافق على يوم محدد اخوي استفانوس*
*اكيد مش بكرا لانه حابب يكون اكبر عدد معنا بهدا اليوم*
*بدنا نستنى يومين حتى يشوف الموضوع اكبر عدد من الناس*

*أتمنى انه يكون الجمعة الجاية الموافق 20/6/2008*

*أخوكم فارس*​


----------



## faris sd4l (18 يونيو 2008)

*19 مشاهدة و رد واحد فقط وينكم ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## الملكة (18 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم مشكوووور اوي ياخ فارس على موضوعك الجميل جدا تقبل مروري. الملكة


----------



## peace_86 (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*

*وااااااااااااااااااااااو ياعزيزي فارس
بجد بجد بجد كلامك جميل جداً والرب يوفقك ويقويك على إيمانك حبيبي..

أنا من الناس السعوديين إللي من خلفية إسلامية وآمنوا بالرب يسوع يتقدس إسمه..
وطبعاً لي أصدقاء كثر مسيحيين ولادينيين من الخليج.. وخاصة من السعودية
عدد المسيحيين السعوديين إللي أعرفهم حوالي 12 شخص (8 رجال و4 نساء)
أما الخليجيين غير السعوديين فهم: شخصين(رجل وإمرأة)
أما المرتدين فحوالي ثلاثة (سيدين وسيدة)

لازم لازم يا جماعة نصلي للسعودية والخليج..
بجد البلاد الجميلة محتاجة صلوات وقداسات من أجلها حتى يتمجد إسم يسوع الرب فيها..

أخوك: peace*


----------



## faris sd4l (18 يونيو 2008)

أخواني بشكركم كلكم على ردودكم لكن بدنا نتفق على يوم محدد​


----------



## أَمَة (18 يونيو 2008)

faris Sd4l قال:


> *مرحبا اخواني*
> *اليوم اجت لى بالي الفكرة ليش ما يكون في يوم للصوم و الصلاة للسعودية حتى يمد الرب ايده للعمل بهاي الدولة*
> 
> *بدنا نتفق كلنا على يوم نصوم و نصلي لهدا الموضوع هل من مؤيد ؟؟!!*
> ...



مؤيدة يا فارس
والرب يبارك خطوة المحبة التي بدأتها
وان شاء الله يكون عدد المنضمين كبير 
أنا موافقة على أي يوم تتفقوا عليه​
 وَأَمَّا هَذَا الْجِنْسُ فَلاَ يَخْرُجُ إِلاَّ بِالصَّلاَةِ وَالصَّوْمِ.​  (متى 17:21)​اختك أمة


----------



## استفانوس (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*

سلام ونعمة
 بنعمة الرب سوف يكون موعد الصلاة 
يوم الجمعة الموافق 20/6/2008
ويرجى وضع مشاركة صلاة في هذا الموضوع
والرب يبارككم

 اسماء المشاركين في الصوم والصلاة
faris sd4l 
*peace_86* 
أمة

*استفانوس*


----------



## استفانوس (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*

موافقون ​


----------



## faris sd4l (18 يونيو 2008)

أمة قال:


> مؤيدة يا فارس
> 
> والرب يبارك خطوة المحبة التي بدأتها
> وان شاء الله يكون عدد المنضمين كبير
> ...


 
*شكرا كتير على المداخلة الحلوة و انشالله رح نعلن عن التاريخ عن قريب*​


----------



## faris sd4l (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*



استفانوس قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> بنعمة الرب سوف يكون موعد الصلاة
> يوم الجمعة الموافق 20/6/2008
> ويرجى وضع مشاركة صلاة في هذا الموضوع
> ...


 
*اشكرك اخوي هيك بنكون اعتمدنا التاريخ*
*اللي بدو يشارك يحط اسمه*
*التاريخ هو : 20/6/2008 الموافق ليوم الجمعة*​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*

*فكرة جميلة جدا

وانا معاكم طبعا

وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*

*+


أنا معاكم بمشيئة المسيح
*


----------



## faris sd4l (18 يونيو 2008)

*اخواني اللي بدو يضيف اسمه يحط هدول الاسماء بعدين اسمه*
*يعني كل واحد بيحط الاسماء اللي قبله بعدين اسمه*

*الاسماء هي :*

faris Sd4l 
peace_86 
أمة
استفانوس
ينبوع المحبة
REDEMPTION​


----------



## أَمَة (18 يونيو 2008)

طلب صغير لكل من المباركين فارس واستفانس...

يا ريت تحددوا معنى الصوم
اذا رأيتم انه ضروري أو مناسب
والرب يستجيب لنا أجمعين​ 
اختكم أمة


----------



## faris sd4l (18 يونيو 2008)

*الصوم زي ما هو معروف الانقطاع عن الطعام لكن بحب دايما احكي الصوم بالنسبة إلي هو الانقطاع عن شي بحبة لمدة معينة حسب قدرتي*
*لو بدنا نوخد مثال الصوم عن الأكل بيكون لمدة انت بتقدر عليها و بتكون اكبر مدة بتقدر عليها انشالله لو كانت 5 ساعات*

*هدا هو معنى الصيام الحقيقي برأيي*​


----------



## مورا مارون (18 يونيو 2008)

faris Sd4l قال:


> *مرحبا اخواني*
> 
> *اليوم اجت لى بالي الفكرة ليش ما يكون في يوم للصوم و الصلاة للسعودية حتى يمد الرب ايده للعمل بهاي الدولة*​
> *بدنا نتفق كلنا على يوم نصوم و نصلي لهدا الموضوع هل من مؤيد ؟؟!!*​
> ...


 
*موافقة وربنا يبارك حياتك على هذه الفكرة العميقة في معنا الصلاة وقوتها*


----------



## faris sd4l (18 يونيو 2008)

*مورا مارون أهلا و سهلا فيكي بالانضمام معنا*

*للتنبيه مرة تانية كل واحد يحط الاسماء اللي قبله و يحط اسمه بالاخر*
*الاسماء للان*

*faris Sd4l 
peace_86 
أمة
استفانوس
ينبوع المحبة
REDEMPTION*
*مورا مارون*​


----------



## أَمَة (18 يونيو 2008)

faris Sd4l قال:


> *الصوم زي ما هو معروف الانقطاع عن الطعام لكن بحب دايما احكي الصوم بالنسبة إلي هو الانقطاع عن شي بحبة لمدة معينة حسب قدرتي*
> *لو بدنا نوخد مثال الصوم عن الأكل بيكون لمدة انت بتقدر عليها و بتكون اكبر مدة بتقدر عليها انشالله لو كانت 5 ساعات*
> 
> *هدا هو معنى الصيام الحقيقي برأيي*​



شكرا يا فارس على الرد

أمة


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*

*فكره جميله .. ربنا يبارككم .....أكيييييييد أنا معاكم .​**faris Sd4l 
peace_86 
أمة
استفانوس
ينبوع المحبة
REDEMPTION
مورا مارون
Dona Nabil​*


----------



## candy shop (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*


فكره جميله انا معاكوا


faris Sd4l 
peace_86 
أمة
استفانوس
ينبوع المحبة
REDEMPTION
مورا مارون
Dona Nabil​candy shop​


----------



## faris sd4l (19 يونيو 2008)

*شكرا لكل المنضمين صرنا 9 للان بدنا نجمع اكبر عدد وين البقية*

*الاسماء للان*

faris Sd4l 
peace_86 
أمة
استفانوس
ينبوع المحبة
REDEMPTION
مورا مارون
Dona Nabil
candy shop​


----------



## ارووجة (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*

وانا معاكم باذن المسيح


faris Sd4l 
peace_86 
أمة
استفانوس
ينبوع المحبة
REDEMPTION
مورا مارون
Dona Nabil
candy shop
ارووجة


----------



## faris sd4l (19 يونيو 2008)

*اهلن بمشرفتنا الحلوة ارووجة يلا بدنا عدد اكبر*​


----------



## w_cheval_w (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*

وانا معاكم 


faris Sd4l 
peace_86 
أمة
استفانوس
ينبوع المحبة
REDEMPTION
مورا مارون
Dona Nabil
candy shop
ارووجة
w_cheval_w​


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*

*وَكُلُّ مَا تَطْلُبُونَهُ فِي الصَّلاَةِ مُؤْمِنِينَ تَنَالُونَه
 (مت  21 :  22)
آمين

faris Sd4l 
peace_86 
أمة
استفانوس
ينبوع المحبة
REDEMPTION
مورا مارون
Dona Nabil
candy shop
ارووجة
w_cheval_w
صوت صارخ
​*​


----------



## faris sd4l (19 يونيو 2008)

*اخواني اضافة جديدة يا ريت كل واحد يحط اسمه تحت الاسماء و ما ينسى يحط قديش صار العدد*
*اهلن فيك اخوي شكرا لانضمامك معنا الاسماء للان هي*

*faris Sd4l 
peace_86 
أمة
استفانوس
ينبوع المحبة
REDEMPTION
مورا مارون
Dona Nabil
candy shop
ارووجة
w_cheval_w*

*العدد للان 11شخص*​


----------



## faris sd4l (19 يونيو 2008)

*أخوي صوت صارخ هل اعتبرك منضم معنا ؟؟؟*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*



faris sd4l قال:


> *أخوي صوت صارخ هل اعتبرك منضم معنا ؟؟؟*​





صوت صارخ قال:


> *وَكُلُّ مَا تَطْلُبُونَهُ فِي الصَّلاَةِ مُؤْمِنِينَ تَنَالُونَه
> (مت  21 :  22)
> آمين
> 
> ...


----------



## faris sd4l (19 يونيو 2008)

شكرا اخوي لتوضيحك ربنا يباركك ما تنسوا تحطوا رقم المسجلين تحت الاسماء

الاسماء للان
*faris Sd4l 
peace_86 
أمة
استفانوس
ينبوع المحبة
REDEMPTION
مورا مارون
Dona Nabil
candy shop
ارووجة
w_cheval_w
صوت صارخ
*
*العدد للان 12 شخص*​*
*


----------



## استفانوس (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*

سلام ونعمة
بصراحة انا اتمنى ان يكون العدد اكبر من هذا 
وانني واثق انه يوجد الكثيرين من الاخوة
سوف يشاركوننا في الصوم والصلاة غدا
ولكن احب ان اقف الى عدد المشاركين
فهو رقم عدد اعضاء كنيسة العهد الجديد
*12*
ياله من رقم رائع
اخوتي الاحباء
بكل محبة المسيح 
نريد غدا ان نزلزل مملكة ابليس
ونظهر عجزه امام قوة الصلاة
واصلي ان ينضم لنا اخوة كثر لكي يثقل الرب على قلوبنا 
بصلاة على البلاد والقلوب التي استحوذ عليها ابليس


----------



## faris sd4l (19 يونيو 2008)

*كلام حلو اخوي استفانوس ربنا يباركك*
*وينكم يا مشرفين المنتدى بدنا همتكم و ينكم يا اعضاء*
*طيب رح نسهلها اللي ما بيقدر يصوم يساعدنا بالصلاة على الأقل*
*أخوكم فارس*​


----------



## faris sd4l (19 يونيو 2008)

*My Rock , Coptic-man ,marmar_maroo ,Tabitha, ميرنا , kokoman , BITAR*
*و غيركم كتير ,كلكم وييييييييينكم؟؟؟؟؟*
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*

وأنا كماااااااااااان معاكم يا فارس 
faris Sd4l 
peace_86 
أمة
استفانوس
ينبوع المحبة
REDEMPTION
مورا مارون
Dona Nabil
candy shop
ارووجة
w_cheval_w
صوت صارخ
marmar_maroo​


----------



## مورا مارون (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*



استفانوس قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> بصراحة انا اتمنى ان يكون العدد اكبر من هذا
> وانني واثق انه يوجد الكثيرين من الاخوة
> سوف يشاركوننا في الصوم والصلاة غدا
> ...


 

*12 فعلا رقم فيه البركة الشكر للرب*​ 
نريد غدا ان نزلزل مملكة ابليس
ونظهر عجزه امام قوة الصلاة
*امين استجب لنا يارب*​


----------



## مورا مارون (19 يونيو 2008)

faris sd4l قال:


> *My Rock , Coptic-man ,marmar_maroo ,Tabitha, ميرنا , kokoman , BITAR*
> 
> *و غيركم كتير ,كلكم وييييييييينكم؟؟؟؟؟*​


 
faris Sd4l 
peace_86 
أمة
استفانوس
ينبوع المحبة
REDEMPTION
مورا مارون
Dona Nabil
candy shop
ارووجة
w_cheval_w
صوت صارخ
marmar_maroo

كلما اجتمع اثنان او ثلاثة باسمي اكون معهم 

لا تخاف فارس فالرب معنا لاننا نجتمع باسمه 
سيستجب لنا امين​


----------



## faris sd4l (19 يونيو 2008)

> كلما اجتمع اثنان او ثلاثة باسمي اكون معهم
> 
> لا تخاف فارس فالرب معنا لاننا نجتمع باسمه
> سيستجب لنا امين


اميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
شكرا على الرد


الاسماء للان

faris Sd4l 
peace_86 
أمة
استفانوس
ينبوع المحبة
REDEMPTION
مورا مارون
Dona Nabil
candy shop
ارووجة
w_cheval_w
صوت صارخ
marmar_maroo

*العدد 13*​


----------



## مورا مارون (20 يونيو 2008)

*باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس*

*بعد اذن الجميع رح بلش اول طلبات الصلاة*

*يا قلب يسوع الهي ,الطاهر من اي اثم ,اني اقدم لك بواسطة  شفاعة قلب مريم الطاهر النقي لديك  الممتلئ حنان ورأفة لجميع ابناءها*
*جميع صلواتنا واعمالنا واوجاعنا وصومنا في هذا النهار نحن المشتركين هنا بقوة اسمك القدوس*
*على نية رفع اسمك وصليبك عاليا *
*تحت سماء ارض السعودية*
*لينير روحك القدوس قلوب جميع الساكنين على تلك الارض*
*ولتلمس يداك الطاهرة مملوءة قوة *
*روساءهم فيمجدوا *
*الاب والابن والروح القدس*
*معترفين باله السلام*
*خاضعين لمشيتك*
*يا ربنا والهنا يسوع الميسيح*
*ليس لنا سواك معينا *
*فا انظر  لصلاتنا بعين رحمتك يا ذا كل رأفة*
*فا انت القادر على كل شي *
*تقبل منا يا رب تقدمتنا لهذا النهار*
*واستجب لصلاتنا *
*يا اله المعجزات*

*المجد للاب والابن والروح القدس*
*الان وكل اوان والى دهر الداهرين*
*امين*

​


----------



## faris sd4l (20 يونيو 2008)

شكرا اخوي على صلاتك اسمحولي أيضا

ابوي السماوي
بشكرك يا رب لاني ابنك بشكرك من اعماق قلبي لانك عرفتني بشخصك
يا رب ها انا يا جاثي عند قدميك طالب منك يا رب معونتك
طالب يا رب تمد ايدك لتحيي النفوس
طالب يا رب ان تعمل في السعودية ليروا شخصك المجيد
إلهي طالب منك ان تسمع لصلواتنا و صلوات أولادك الموجودين بهذا البلد
طالبين ان تقبل صيامنا
أبوي السماوي احنا بنعرف انه ان طلبنا بإيمان ننال ما نريد بحسب مشيئتك
و عارفين يا رب انك في الوقت المناسب تسرع بالعمل
إلهي احنا بهدا اليوم جايينك بثقة و ايمان انك انت الاله القدوس اللي احيتنا من الموت
واثقين انك قادر يا رب على العمل واثقين انك بتقدر تحيي العظام
أحيي يا رب شعبك في هذا البلد , أقيمه من جديد ليكون بركة و شهادة عنك

و لأسمك نعطي كل الكرامة و المجد​


----------



## مورا مارون (20 يونيو 2008)

نعم نومن يا رب انك تحي العظام
يارب اسمع صوت استغاثنا
يا رب اسرع لمعونتنا

ليتمجد اسمك في كل حين 

امين
​شكرا فارس ع هذه الطلبة 
بس انا بنت مو شب
اسمي moura    مورا​


----------



## peace_86 (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*

*رجاءاً من الجميع إن يرسم علامة الصليب قبل أن يبدأ..
وأن يقرأ الصلاة حرفياً قبل نسخها..

باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس

يا قلب يسوع الهي ,الطاهر من اي اثم ,اني اقدم لك بواسطة شفاعة قلب مريم الطاهر النقي لديك الممتلئ حنان ورأفة لجميع ابناءها
جميع صلواتنا واعمالنا واوجاعنا وصومنا في هذا النهار نحن المشتركين هنا بقوة اسمك القدوس
على نية رفع اسمك وصليبك عاليا 
تحت سماء ارض السعودية والخليج
لينير روحك القدوس قلوب جميع الساكنين على تلك الارض
ولتلمس يداك الطاهرة مملوءة قوة 
روساءهم فيمجدوا 
الاب والابن والروح القدس
معترفين باله السلام
خاضعين لمشيتك
يا ربنا والهنا يسوع الميسيح
ليس لنا سواك معينا 
فا انظر لصلاتنا بعين رحمتك يا ذا كل رأفة
فا انت القادر على كل شي 
تقبل منا يا رب تقدمتنا لهذا النهار
واستجب لصلاتنا 
يا اله المعجزات

المجد للاب والابن والروح القدس
الان وكل اوان والى دهر الداهرين
امين*


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*



peace_86 قال:


> *رجاءاً من الجميع إن يرسم علامة الصليب قبل أن يبدأ..
> وأن يقرأ الصلاة حرفياً قبل نسخها..
> 
> باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس
> ...




*امين يا رب العالمين..اني معاكم..و الله قادر...لان الهنا اله حي...و ربي ينور درب جميع المسلمين و يشوفهم الحق من الباطل*​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*

*الاسماء 

faris Sd4l 
peace_86 
أمة
استفانوس
ينبوع المحبة
REDEMPTION
مورا مارون
Dona Nabil
candy shop
ارووجة
w_cheval_w
صوت صارخ
marmar_maroo
عراقية للمسيح

العدد 14​*


----------



## peace_86 (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*

*إنشالله نوصل للمئة..​*


----------



## peace_86 (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*

ابوي السماوي
بشكرك يا رب لاني ابنك بشكرك من اعماق قلبي لانك عرفتني بشخصك
يا رب ها انا يا جاثي عند قدميك طالب منك يا رب معونتك
طالب يا رب تمد ايدك لتحيي النفوس
طالب يا رب ان تعمل في *السعودية والخليج* ليروا شخصك المجيد
إلهي طالب منك ان تسمع لصلواتنا و صلوات أولادك الموجودين بهذا البلد
طالبين ان تقبل صيامنا
أبوي السماوي احنا بنعرف انه ان طلبنا بإيمان ننال ما نريد بحسب مشيئتك
و عارفين يا رب انك في الوقت المناسب تسرع بالعمل
إلهي احنا بهدا اليوم جايينك بثقة و ايمان انك انت الاله القدوس اللي احيتنا من الموت
واثقين انك قادر يا رب على العمل واثقين انك بتقدر تحيي العظام
أحيي يا رب شعبك في هذا البلد , أقيمه من جديد ليكون بركة و شهادة عنك

و لأسمك نعطي كل الكرامة و المجد​


----------



## استفانوس (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*

بسم الآب والابن والروح القدس اله الواحدامين

الهي الحبيب

نشكرك لاجل مراحمك واحسانك علينا

 نشكرك على المحبة التي زرعتها  بقلوب أولادك

ناتي اليك اليوم يارب

مصلين من كل قلوبنا لاجل كل البلاد 

واخص منها السعودية

نعم يارب هذا البلد الذي انت من اجله سمرت على الصليب

لكي تجذبه اليك 

وتكسر كل القيود

باسم المسيح يسوع

ننتهر كل روح ضلال يضل سكانها

ننتهر كل روح شر 

كل روح انتقام 

كل روح قتل

كل روح زنى

 كل روح وثن 

كل عبادة باطلةمزيفة 

بل كل روح معطل عملك للخلاص في هذا البلد

الهي الحبيب 

افتح القلوب انر البصيرة 

واجعل من نورك يشرق على كل نفس تتوق لمعرفتك

قيد عدو النفوس ابليس الذي استعمر الفكر والنفس والكيان

اه يارب انت العارف انت الكاشف انت فاحص القلوب والكلى

نسألك يارب ان تبارك كنيستك في السعودية

التي تقدم الحق على استشهاد ابناءها

باسم المسيح

اصلي ان تجعل روحك يعمل اكثر فأكثر 

احميهم من ابليس واعوانه

واعطيهم الحكمة والمعرفة

 لكي يقود الناس الى معرفة الحق

وقبولك ربا وفاديا

الهي الصالح

اجلب الكثير والكثيرات الى محبتك وخلاصك العجيب

ارفع راية الصليب 

وانشر انجيلك في كل مدينة في هذا البلد

نسالك يارب من اجل السعودية

 تحرير تحرير تحرير

من كل اعمال وعبادات شيطانية

وسحق كل معطلات خلاصك

نعلن ايماننا فيكم

 نعلن ايماننا فيكم 

نعلن ايماننا فيكم 

سيدي

ثبت كل من قبلك فاديا وامسحه بروحك

واعطه ان يجاهر باسمك ويعلن البشارة لكل محيطه

الهي الحبيب

ارفع بصلاتي رؤساء هذا البلد

بان تشرق بنورك في قلوبهم  

حتى يختبروا محبتك الرائعة التي ظهرت بشخص ابنك 

يسوع المسيح

لكيما يفسحو المجال لكي يدخل انجيلك لكل بيت

آمين
​


----------



## استفانوس (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*



مورا مارون قال:


> *باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس*​
> 
> *بعد اذن الجميع رح بلش اول طلبات الصلاة*​
> *يا قلب يسوع الهي ,الطاهر من اي اثم ,اني اقدم لك بواسطة شفاعة قلب مريم الطاهر النقي لديك الممتلئ حنان ورأفة لجميع ابناءها*
> ...


الهي الحبيب

ناتي اليك بالايمان

بسلطان الكلمة

بقوة صليبك المقدس

بعملك الكفاري الذي اتممته

ناتي 

هادمين كل علو يرتفع 

مزلزلين ممكلة الشيطان

مطفئين كل سهام الشرير الملتهبة

باسم المسيح

نطلب خلاص نفوس

في السعودية

اجعل كلمة 

هللويا

على كل لسان 

امين​


----------



## استفانوس (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*



faris Sd4l قال:


> شكرا اخوي على صلاتك اسمحولي أيضا​
> 
> ابوي السماوي
> بشكرك يا رب لاني ابنك بشكرك من اعماق قلبي لانك عرفتني بشخصك
> ...


 الهي الحبيب

نثق ان تستجيب لنا دائما

اه يارب 

شوق قلوبنا ان نرى ونسمع

اشخاص من هذا البلد ياتون اليك

باسم المسيح

تثبت ايمانهم بشخصك

واجعلهم مبشرين يجاهرونك بخلاصك

ويخبرون مافعلت من اجلهم على الصليب

امين​


----------



## استفانوس (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*

نعم 

ياالهي القدوس 

اضع بين يديك كنائس السعودية 

 التي  انت افتديتها بجسدك الغالي 

على خشبة الصليب ​
انت تتحميها وتسيج حواليها ​​
الهي الحبيب

ناتي طالبين لمسة روحك

على كل اخ واخت في هذا البلد

لكيما تشعل نار نهضة

وياتوا الكثيرين لك

امين
​


----------



## أَمَة (20 يونيو 2008)

بإسم الآب والإبن والروح القدس

ربنا والهنا يسوع المسيح
 يا محب البشر
يا من تجسدت من أجل خلاصنا
وتحملت البصق والهزء واللطم والجلد واكليل الشوك
والموت على الصليب 
لكي تعطينا الحياة الابدية وتكللنا باكليل المجد
اقبل صلواتنا وصيامنا نحن الخطأة
 المتفرقون في كل انحاء العالم
والمجتمعون بقلب واحد, وفكر واحد, وايمان واحد
على اسمك القدوس
راجين متضرعي بشفاعة القديسة مريم وجميع قديسيك
أن تتحنن على ابناء السعودية والخليج
فتضئ نور وجهك في قلوبهم
وتفتح أذانهم وعيونهم ليسمعوا  
ليعرفوك ويقبلوك الها ومخلصا 
  فتبتهج نفوسهم وتفرح 
وتملأ المحبة قلوبهم
ويعم السلام 
ويتمجد اسمك القدوس مع الآب والروح القدس

يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا رب
بارك جميع ابناءك السعوديين
باكورة المؤمنين 
الذين عرفوك في قلوبهم وضمائرهم
واحبوك بكل كيانهم 
غير مباليين بالخطر المحيط بهم
لأنهم وجدوا فيك الأمان والاطمئنان ...
احفظهم من كل مكروه 
ثبتهم واعضدهم وقويهم في إيمانهم
ليكونوا لك رسلا في وسط اهلهم وشعبهم  
آميـــــن آميــــــن آميـــــن​


----------



## أَمَة (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*



peace_86 قال:


> ابوي السماوي
> بشكرك يا رب لاني ابنك بشكرك من اعماق قلبي لانك عرفتني بشخصك
> يا رب ها انا يا جاثي عند قدميك طالب منك يا رب معونتك
> طالب يا رب تمد ايدك لتحيي النفوس
> ...





باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس

ربي والهي يسوع المسيح
اقبل مني ان اضم صلاتي وتضرعي الى طلبة ابنك بيس 
الصادرة من قلبه الطاهر المحب
احفظه يا رب وبارك نواياه
يا رب ارحم يا رب ارحم يا رب ارحم
 استجب يا رب
آمييييييييييييييييين​


----------



## أَمَة (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*



استفانوس قال:


> بسم الآب والابن والروح القدس اله الواحدامين
> [
> نعم يارب هذا البلد الذي انت من اجله سمرت على الصليب
> 
> ...



آمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
آميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

​


----------



## faris sd4l (20 يونيو 2008)

*امين اخواني جميعا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*

*( مثل المصباح الذى ينير البيت المظلم كذلك خوف الله اذا دخل فى قلب انسان )​* *لك يا رب السماء يا من بيده القوه والسلطه نرفع قلوبنا بالصلاه من أجل أبناء شعب السعوديه لتنير قلوبهم بالايمان المستحق ..فلتصنع معهم رحمه ليعرفوا طريقك وتستنير عقولهم وقلوبهم بمحبتك .
تحنن يا رب عليهم  لينتقلوا من الظلام للنور ..ولتحل عنهم السبى الاليم لارواحهم ليتبعوووك ..باركهم يا رب ليصبحوا ابنائك ويظفرون بالحياه الابديه ويسيرون فى موكب المنتصرين ببركة اسمك القدوووس​*.
*استمع يا رب لنا وأستجب.   ​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*

*سيدى القدوس
اعلم إنى لست سوي تراب ورماد
لكنك سمحت لضعفي ان احاجج دعواي امامك
هل بإمكان المولود اعمي ان يبصر النور
كلا, لن يستطيع
وابنائك يا رب فى السعودية نزع عدوك بصرهم
وجعلهم عميان
بل واغلق عقولهم واذانهم
فصاروا لا يدركون ولا يسمعون
لذا, فكما قلت فى البدء: ليكن نور, فكان النور
اتضرع إلى مراحمك أن تقول: ليكن نور
فيشرق نورك فى القلوب
وتنقشع ظلمة الأعين العمياء, فتبصر
اعطهم يا رب الأعين التى تري
والأذان التى تسمع
والعقول التى تدرك
وفوق كل هذا؛ القلوب التى تُحب
علمهم يا رب ان يحبوا
لأن الحرب ليست لهم, بل لك
لأن عماليق يحاربك أنت فيهم
فاصرعه يا رب بقوتك واملك عليهم
لأنك ابوهم حتى ولو ضلوا عنك
فأنت خالقهم حتى ولو رفضوك
اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يدرون ماذا يفعلون
فأشرق يا رب فيهم بنورك
ولتكن المسكونة وساكنيها ملكا انت
فأنت أبونا ونحن لا نعرف اخر سواك
فهذا طلبتنا نضعها بين يديك
بشفاعة أمنا الحنون وكافة الملائكة القديسين
نلتمس منك المعونة
يا رجاء من ليس له رجاء
ومعين من ليس له معين
انر الأبصار واملك على القلوب والعقول
لك كل المجد
إلى الأبد
آمـــــــــــــــين*​


----------



## candy shop (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*

ربــي يـســــوع ......

لم أر حباً أعظم مـــن هــذا ...

عندما إرتفعت إلي فوق الصليب جذبت إليك الجميع ... وأسرت قلوبنا بحبك الهائل ... وصار الصليب هو قوتنا وفخرنا ...

وصار صلبنا لخطايانا وميولنا الرديئة هو طريق جهادنا ومنهجنا الذي يقودنا إلي الحياة ... نشكرك إلهنــا لأنك فديتنا وحررتنا من عبودية إبليس

ربنــا الحـبيــب حرر ابناء شعب السعوديه لكى يعرفوا طريقك انر عقولهم اعطيهم الخلاص  والنعمه بحبك فى قلوبهم  عرفهم طريقك يارب

بشفاعه جميع القديسين وعلى رأسهم ام النور اسمع واستجب​


----------



## استفانوس (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*

الهي الحبيب ​ 
اعظم اسمك القدوس واسبح اسمك​ 
لانك بالحقيقة اله صالح ومحب للبشر​ 
اسبحك لانك فتحت لنا باب الانترنت​ 
وجعلت من منتديات الكنيسة علية​ 
لحتىنصلي ونطلب مجدك​ 
الهي الحنون​ 
ناتي اليوم مصلين لاجل السعودية ​ 
هذا الشعب بحاجة الى نورك​ 
عطشان للنيبوع الحي​ 
الناس محتاجة كلمة منك​ 
الهي الحبيب​ 
باسم المسيح​ 
تعال وشق سما السعودية​ 
اظهر مجدك اعلن حقك​ 
الهي الحبيب​ 
نطلب نهضة في السعودية​ 
افتح عيون هذا الشعب​ 
اظهر لهم في رؤى واحلام ​ 
بل في كل الطرق حتى يقبلوك ​ 
فاديا ومخلصا​ 
الهي الحبيب​ 
اجعل من علية منتديات الكنيسة​ 
ان تصلي لكل البلاد ​ 
التي استحوذ عليها ابليس​ 
نعم يارب​ 
يارب نرفع شعب السعودية​ 
بين ايديك ​ 
ارفع رؤساء السعودية​ 
بين ايديك ​ 
مدن السعودية كلها يا سيد ​ 
بين ايديك​ 
لكيما يحل روحك في كل بشر ​ 
فتكون لك كنيسة مقدسة​ 
مفدية بدمك الطاهر الثمين ​ 
باسم المسيح يسوع ​ 
نشكرك لانك سمعت واستجبت صلاتنا​ 
لك كل المجد الى الابد ​ 
امين​


----------



## faris sd4l (20 يونيو 2008)

*عنجد اخواني شكر كتير إلكم للانضمام لإلنا حتى لو كان عددنا قليق مش مشكلة المهم كنا كلنا مع بعض بهدا اليوم بتمنى نرد نعيد هدا الشي كل مدة معينة*​


----------



## peace_86 (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*

نعم 

ياالهي القدوس 

اضع بين يديك كنائس السعودية 

التي انت افتديتها بجسدك الغالي 

على خشبة الصليب 

انت تتحميها وتسيج حواليها 


الهي الحبيب

ناتي طالبين لمسة روحك

على كل اخ واخت في هذا البلد

لكيما تشعل نار نهضة

وياتوا الكثيرين لك

امين​


----------



## peace_86 (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*

*أشكركم جميعكم على تلك المشاعر الطيبة التي تكنونها لبلادي الحبيبة..
إستمروا في الصلاة أرجوكم

فالرب يسوع سيسمعنا وسيستجيب لنا*


----------



## peace_86 (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*

*لا نريد سوى صلواتكم..*


----------



## املا (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*



> عنجد اخواني شكر كتير إلكم للانضمام لإلنا حتى لو كان عددنا قليق مش مشكلة المهم كنا كلنا مع بعض بهدا اليوم بتمنى نرد نعيد هدا الشي كل مدة معينة


مرحبا ياخوي انا اتاخرت شفت موضوعك اليوم الاحد 22/6 لو انك حددت عدد  للاعضاء مثلا 30 عضو او 25 بدل تحديد موعد 

على كل حال يا رب اكون معكم المره الجايه لاني متحمس للفكره الروعه


----------



## faris sd4l (22 يونيو 2008)

*عنجد لازم نعيد هدا اليوم اخواني عن قريب قبل ما اترك المنتدى*


*أهلا و سهلا فيك املا معنا على فكرة انا كمان اردني من العقبة شكلك من الفحيص ربنا يحميكم و يحمي منطقتكم*
*ربنا يباركك و يبارك تعب محبتك و حاضر يا سيدي رح نعملها المرة الجاية على عدد الأفراد مش على يوم محدد زي ما طلبت*

*اعذرني مش عارف اميز من اسمك انتا شب ام بنت فتكلمت بلهجة المذكر اخوك فارس*​


----------



## املا (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*



> عنجد لازم نعيد هدا اليوم اخواني عن قريب قبل ما اترك المنتدى أهلا و سهلا فيك املا معنا على فكرة انا كمان اردني من العقبة شكلك من الفحيص ربنا يحميكم و يحمي منطقتكم ربنا يباركك و يبارك تعب محبتك


بنتظركم و رح اشارك باذن الرب السعوديه بحاجه لصلاه فعلا انا فحيصي الله يحميك و يحمي الفحيص و عنجره و السماكيه


> و حاضر يا سيدي رح نعملها المرة الجاية على عدد الأفراد مش على يوم محدد زي ما طلبت


على راسي يا باشا
 اعمل اللي بتشوفه مناسب انا حكيت مجرد اقتراح 


> اعذرني مش عارف اميز من اسمك انتا شب ام بنت فتكلمت بلهجة المذكر اخوك فارس


انا شب 

فلتكن مباركا


----------



## harun yahya (23 يونيو 2008)

مش عارف مين مسح ردي رغم انه فيه بشرى أن الموضوع سمع المنتديات السعوديه وكتبوا عنه مواضيع في الأقسام الترفيهيه ... يمكن عشان ذكرت اسامي المنتديات ؟ 
ممكن !!​


----------



## faris sd4l (23 يونيو 2008)

*المهم سمعول فيه مش مهم استهزئوا ولا تخوتوا علينا و حابب بشرك عن قريب أخوي عن قريب رح يتغير الوضع*​


----------



## ana_more (24 يونيو 2008)

على فكرة يا جماعة احنا ممكن نصلى كل يوم ومش نحدد يوم بس لا كل يوم ربنا بيسمع فى كل يوم وكل وقت بس لازم نصلى من قلبنا 

أبانا الـذي في
السمـاوات.. لـيتــقدس 
إسمك.. ليأتي ملكوتك.. لــتكن
مشيئتــك.. كما في السـماء كذلك على 
الأرض.. خبزنا كفافنا.. أعطينا اليوم وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا 
كــمـــــا نغـفر نحن أيضــــاً للـذين يســــيئون
إلينا .... ولا تدخـــــلنا في تجربة لكن 
نجــــنا من الشـــرير بالمسيح 
يســـــــــــ  ـــــــــــوع
ربنا.. لأن لك الملك
والقوة والمجد
إلى الأبد
آمـين

ابا الذى فى السماوات صلينا ونصلى وسنصلى من اجل اسمك القدوس من اجل ان يرتفع فى كل مكان و زمان وان يظهر فى اكثر مكان يفتقر اليك يا ربى ببركة القديسة مريم والقديس مارى جرجس وجميع الشهداء والقديسين بنصليلك تنور قلوب الشعب السعودى وتفتح بصيرتهم انت من قلت 
((مَا دَامَ لَكُمُ النُّورُ آمِنُوا بِالنُّورِ لِتَصِيرُوا أَبْنَاءَ النُّورِ)).يوحنا الأصحاح 12 العدد 36 فأرهم نورك يا ربى يا يسوع المسيح لا تجعلهم فى ظلمة ارهم الطريق الصحيح 

 «النُّورُ مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناً قَلِيلاً بَعْدُ فَسِيرُوا مَا دَامَ لَكُمُ النُّورُ لِئَلَّا يُدْرِكَكُمُ الظّلاَمُ. وَالَّذِي يَسِيرُ فِي الظّلاَمِ لاَ يَعْلَمُ إِلَى أَيْنَ يَذْهَبُ. يوحنا الأصحاح 12 العدد 35 

يا رب بارك صلاتنا واقبلها وارنا حق قبولك يا رب امين


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: يوم صوم و صلاة للسعودية*



استفانوس قال:


> الهي الحبيب ​
> اعظم اسمك القدوس واسبح اسمك​
> لانك بالحقيقة اله صالح ومحب للبشر​
> اسبحك لانك فتحت لنا باب الانترنت​
> ...




أمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيـــــن +


----------

